# Dusty bird



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some new pic's I took of Spike 


Can you spot the seven specks of dust 








He is worth the extra dust though


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Spike is one handsome bird!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

the first is like my lunito Rosie but with her its feathers because she is moulthing.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Great pics! Spike is very photogenic.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I've noticed you have a really fantastic camera xxxSpikexxx.. do you mind me asking what it is? It captures fantastic images.. its really something


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

wwwoowww spike is amazing


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

I found teh seven specks of dust lol!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey how do you get such nice pictures like that? I try to get really good clear photos of my birds but I usually fail. Partially because they move so much lol. Then I think the other reason is because my camera kinda sucks at focusing. Probably cuz I dropped it >_<

But yeah do you use any special setting on your camera? I just have a kodak....


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice pictures I think it's funny how dust always flies when they shake their feathers.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks so much guys 



cheekyboy said:


> I've noticed you have a really fantastic camera xxxSpikexxx.. do you mind me asking what it is? It captures fantastic images.. its really something


I have a nikon d200 camera http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond200/



Luti-Kriss said:


> Hey how do you get such nice pictures like that? I try to get really good clear photos of my birds but I usually fail. Partially because they move so much lol. Then I think the other reason is because my camera kinda sucks at focusing. Probably cuz I dropped it >_<
> 
> But yeah do you use any special setting on your camera? I just have a kodak....


For the first two photos I used the on camera flash ( I don't use it much as it points right at Spike) I used a 200 iso, a 5.6 aperture and a 125 shutter speed. I had the camera quite close to Spike and Spike was on my hand with a dark room behind him so I could get my black background.

For the second photo I used my sb800 flash http://www.camerahobby.com/Access-SB800.htm with a gary fong light sphere attached http://www.amazon.com/Gary-Fong-Lig...5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1267981712&sr=8-5 I had the flash set to ttl and the lighsphere on it with out the top piece that you can put on it.
The aperature was 6.3, the shutter speed was 125 and the iso was 200


----------



## Miya1223 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow! Those are amazing pictures!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Awww he is cute, even with the dust.


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

amazing photos there


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks again guys  He sure loves to pose :lol:


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Spike is such a good looking bird, even with some dust, hehe.


----------



## BehindBlooEyez (Mar 12, 2010)

What colour is spike?

He's very unusual in a very pretty way!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks again 



BehindBlooEyez said:


> What colour is spike?
> 
> He's very unusual in a very pretty way!


Spike is a pied cockatiel  He has yellow, grey, cream, white and orange feathers


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds complicated 
I can never figure out how to chance the aperture xD


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

great photo Renae,
spikes a celeb tiel lol


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

i mean jaime lol


----------

